# My Skyline's dyno tune at G Force



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hello everyone.

Didnt want to post this among the Santa Pod stuff so chucked it here instead as its a different subject really.

I havent done anything to the car since the failure of my clutch on the dyno two days before the TOTB thing. I decided after that worthless episode that I would take time off from the car, get some jobs done which I had neglected due to putting so much time into the car to get it ready to run full power prior to TOTB.

The clutch failure :

Basically in late July we was on the dyno setting up the F CON V PRO, we got a very basic map on Optimax done and it made 565bhp at the wheels which was a monster achievement itself but I was going for more. We filled the tank with 76 fuel and began mapping the car. We started putting in boost ( 1.5bar ) when the car started playing up. It would just shoot through the roof without warning. We diagnosed the clutch and the long and short of it was we called it a night at 3am and went home with the car not knowing how much power the fuel would give. There is another thread elsewhere about the joys of what I went through to get the car to TOTB so I wont go over old ground. A couple of weeks after I finally got a new clutch and installed it myself, a first for me, I have seen Gary do it but never done it for myself. On inspection, the old clutch had commited suicide, it had allowed the hub ring to jump the hub and jam the last friction plate against the flywheel so the clutch was only active as a twin which is why we unloaded it. It had got that hot that it buckled the friction plates into the shape of frisbee's and damaged the hub. We now know why it did it and have hopefully solved the problem so that it doesnt do it again.

Since installing the clutch I have been busy with many other work related things and started to get a life back after commiting so much time to the car. Again I had left the tuning of full power to the last minute and last week I booked the dyno session for Friday before Santa Pod. I arrived at G Force at 9am and put the car on the rollers. After a bit of breakfast we got started. This time we was running the 76 fuel. Within half hour we had done the first stage and the car showed over 600bhp at the wheels. I went over the road for a coffee and returned to see Gary's face. A big soppy grin and the dyno screen showing 656bhp at the wheels. We stood around and had a smoke to take it all in. I had previously said to Gary that if we could see over 600 atw that I would be happy. A hour later after tidying up a few bits and bobs on the map we settled on 669bhp atw / 499kw! I was so happy, it was finally all coming together. For those whom want a flywheel figure, we dont have one as its guess work however using the G Force 27% transmission losses which have proved reasonably accurate in the past, it would give the engine 916bhp at the flywheel! This figure is WITHOUT NOS! Although the NOS is installed, for a couple of really silly reasons, we were prevented from running it on the day to break 1000bhp. We could have run the NOS on the dyno no problem but the reasons we didnt would stop me from using it at the track so we thought that he element of risk was just not worth it so decided to savour the moment by not using it until it was ready to do so. Plus the fact we all stood there and agreed that 500kw was enough for what I wanted, a low 10 second car. We have now calculated that as we have made more bhp without the NOS just straight from the turbines, when we run the NOS it will greatly exceed 1000bhp without issue to be more like 1150 bhp although at this time is is mearly reasonably accurate guesswork but a very fair assumption.

The car made in excess of 3000lbs of tractive effort which is in excess of 650 foot lbs of torque, this is at 2 bar of boost pressure. The spec of the car remains the same as setup with the 1.2bar, ie HKS 2835 turbines and 280 cams.

After finishing up we had decided that given a little more time, we would see 700bhp atw on the dyno but Garys car was still to be mapped so I had to get off the rollers to get his car done.

The moment at which I knew the car was extremely powerful was when watching through the huge dyno doors with the car on the rollers, as it came on boost it rose in power and came on full boost. At that point the car rose up from the rollers as if it was about to jump clean off of them. Anyone who has seen Mario's dyno videos will know what I mean. I have never seen a car do that before, only in Mario's videos ( not that my car is anything like Mario's ) but you get the idea. I stepped back from the door at that point and waited for the numbers to appear on the screen, 669 bhp!. We had managed to run the most powerful car a dyno dynamics rolling road has seen in the UK and Chris @ G Force was chuffed as was I and everyone else in attendance.

Gary's experience of the rolling road session is a different story which I am sure he will tell if he wishes so I wont say much about that here. So back to G Force in the morning, warmed it up and let it rip outside. What proceeded to happen was out of this world, the first bit upto 5000 rpm felt the same and then all hell broke loose, I couldnt hold it in a straight line and ended up on the other side of the road, not out of choice I might add, stopped and recomposed myself to react quicker and hold on tighter and went off again, no difference, I was fighting the car all the way and I can honestly say it scared the s hit out of me, I got out shaking, literally, lit up a *** and laughed with Gary. Bearing in mind I already had 565atw previously so I was no stranger to a bit of power and a launch, this was very very different. 

So there you have it, Gary promised me power and gave me even more than I asked for. I dont care what car anyone else has or power they claim to have, I have never seen a car do what mine does, it is unbelieveable.

At the moment I am not sure about whether to turn the NOS on, a figure of 800+ atw is an interesting thought and easily done but is it worth it I keep asking myself. I dont know.

In my mind the engine is finally completed and finished. I have scrimped on nothing, everything that it needed I have bought without hestitation and under guidance from Gary. It has not been easy but we have done it, I have spent more money than I care to mention, which regardless of hearsay, has all come from my own pocket and I have made other financial sacrifices to buy the best I could afford including putting off moving house. We have not really broken anything and acheived it all with one engine and one set of parts, the only things which broke were small fixings etc which we found the limits of and updated or modified to cope with the power.

cont...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*cont*

Cont....

Gary has done a sterling job of the engine and car, there is no one with whom I would spend my money with to tune my car other than that man. If he were to stop tuning tomorrow I would park the car up and never tune one again as it would be a huge waste of money as I dont believe any other tuner in the UK has the expertise that he posseses, its not a comment to start an arguement, its a fact. He has never once built a customers engine from scratch that has blown up and that is a cold sobering fact when considering where to have your engine built, think about that for a minute. We have the most power from a RB26 in the UK and its still in once piece after obliterating all competition on Sunday, regardless of one other cars rogue run, we have the trophy and its a job done, I dont have a tow point on the front of my car as I dont need one.

We have been in business as Sumo since only August last year, and although our engine was built by Gary, he will tell you that my car was a two way street, his input was as much as mine to get that car to do what it does and it is an achievement which I am now extremely proud to be able to bragg about.

I believe that my car has the most amount of power ever developed and built in the UK, I have a dyno sheet which I will also post here if someone will host it, showing the power and torque, if there is a more powerful engine, post your graph here, otherwise, read it and weap, you have lost. If you care to post about how someone elses car has this or that power, go and get the graph before posting.

I know that it is not possible for everyone to go as far as I have with the engine for varying reasons, I dont have a endless supply of cash although some make you think I have, I have made huge sacrifices to get this done, ask my missus about the endless rows of why we had to delay moving house and you will quickly see how many. One word of advice though, if you ever get the chance to have this much power, do it, its mental.

Andy Barnes.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Gppd on ya mate! Really happy you have reached yr pinnacle. Now that you have acheived all this what are you going to do next? More power?? Is that possible??? 

Congrats for Sunday, me Tony aka Mr GTR watched every one of your runs in awe and stayed right till the end when you received your Trophy which was well deserved.

See ya soon.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

How do you follow that?
Some controversial stuff in there so I will get in before the fireworks start.  
Nice to read the full details, those burnouts on Sunday were something else, and I really think that the cars are getting a bit of a handful around the 1000 bhp mark:smokin: but thats what makes it fun.
Was thinking Sunday, that I hope no-one stuffs their car when it goes out of control but everyone survived.
Can't wait until next year. Hope everyone does it again.
Dave


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Makes for some good reading that Andy , was great to finally get to see your car run, seen it in so many pictures and dribbled over it at the JAE. 

Wish i could stop mothering mine (and have the spondoolies) and commit myself to the path of the dark side of the Skyline that you have trully travelled 










Andy (Part time Dirk Diggler stalker )


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*the best in the country*

all i have to say on this is fcuking well done 
my two sons and i have been watching your car all season,
and it has been a pleasure,just hope rob can do it as well.
all the best m6beg:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
(by the way i got a head light for my car)


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*Well done guys*

As above well done u crazy Mother Funkers.

I want a fast car!!

Yo gazza i have got a 450 pound toque Evo 7 today which needs the ET ART touch will bring it to you when i get it.

Big D


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

am glad you should be chuffed i know how much cash and hard work u put into it was weird when u first run was really chuffed for u was strange feelinf it was amazing like wow at last you have proved you and the car can do it you should be a happy man i would be you had some bad luck but have got it spot on and you deserve it the car is loopy is weird lucy was like why dont u sell your sjyline whats special about em etc and then on sunday she said dont you dare sell yours they are mad cars she was cheering u on as mucgh as me was really good one,rob adn you are great advert for sumo what better advert can u get a 10 sec skyline and a 11 sec evo !!! 



lee


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

well done mate best skyline in the uk by far:smokin:


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

Definitely worth the wait at the Pod to see the last few runs of the day. We were watching from the bank and it was probably the car that most wanted to see. I bet most of us more modest modifiers are checking how much we can get for a liver! The car not only goes like a bullet but also looks the mutts.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Awesome, and good writeup :smokin: 

Time to make a Sumo R32GTR with the full DoLuck kit and even more power










Use my car, i wont mind


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi Andy

Great post, made for an interesting read. Good to see you have some true passion for your car mate.

At Santa Pod..

I was in the crowd in the stands, everyone rose up in anticipation and excitment when you arrived at the line. Been to the pod many times, but never felt that sort of electric feeling before. I was blown away, I'm sure I wasn't the only one. 

Absolutely, totaly fantastic mate, well done and congrats on the best time!

Keep up the good work!..

I'm off to buy a Skyline ( I reckon you lot put the prices of Skylines up 50% overnight )

James


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> * ( I reckon you lot put the prices of Skylines up 50% overnight )*


Bloody good job i bought mine few wks before eh, lol


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Andy*

Parts of your posts are damn insult to other parties achievements and a total slur on the other tuners in this country. 

The thread started off with a great sense of feeling and I was looking forward to reading it but it soon became apparent where it was going.

I'm not saying fcuk all mate but am just gutted and dissapointed.

Glen


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Here we GO!!!!

Dan :smokin:


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*I think it's good*

Come on everyone i think it's good!!

I will make a post on this in the main section as well:

This winding up and slaging off is great for the UK skyline scene, the more the tuners have a pop the harder they work our's and their own cars to make the best out there, just look at the developments made by all this year, if we can just keep having a moan and groan for another couple of years we will have cars in the 5's.

Keep it up everyone.

We all know the tuners are working there fecking bollocks off and although I am not loved by all i think they all deserve a big fecking pat on the back!!

WELL DONE ALL 

In our heart of hearts there will be favorites lets always please have a bit of a pop in makes it interesting and keeps the buggers on there feet.

Yours 

Dave


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

As Mario would and did  say "A Skyline with 1000bhp will do 155mph at end of 1/4" and only car i saw do that on sun was a certain grey R32 (ok, SLIGHTLY under 155)

As much as i love the Sumo 34, i think the "black dyno" proved what cars got the most power with the 155 terminal (as near as damnmit anyhow 154.whatever).

Fluke runs consist of MEGA launches, terminal speeds cant be a fluke surely?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Well done....*

A monster tale for a monster car.
Any idea when you will have a crack at the abbey 10.1 or Keiths 9.95?? Is that a challenge you are saving the NOS for??
After that , you will have nothing to prove eh??? Shame you couldn`t have settled it once and for all but as seems to be the norm with everything GTR, controversy!!! 

jas 

PS You were still beaten by a woman in the end!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

well done andy  

a truly good day out! 

and a stunning car... well done for having a 'normal' skyline and turning it into the beast that it has become! a testamant to the time and effort you and Gary have put into the car...


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

mark at abbey ran the 10.1


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

we have also got to remember that the 32s are lighter than the r34 so surely the power to weight ratio is higher on andys car


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

lol, yeah unfortunately I only got 3 runs as that was all I had on my bracelet thing.....

Andy, I text you yesterday to say well done, and I will say it again here. Shame you havent managed to acknowledge my text yet....or say to me, well done for proving you wrong and doing a 10.7 run up the strip. 

you slagged me off on this forum before Santa Pod saying I wouldnt manage to get the car up the strip before crashing..and at Santa Pod you were as nice as pie to my face....same thing that you were to Mark...and yet on here you dont come across the same way.

Do you still consider me your enemy just because I was running the 32 that belongs to Abbey...as per the email you sent me just before TOTB2..

I feel let down because I thought that you and Mark had shaken hands and let things go..seems that once you are back on your keyboard you are the same old 'person'

Why do you have to big up yourself? your efforts are shown in the car that you have produced. The 34 that you have is absolutely awsome and no one can take that from you. But the way you conduct yourself on this forum beggars belief..

so, below is what I really want to say.......

We went quicker than you with a quicker terminal speed....fcuk the 4pm watershed....so stuff that in your pipe and smoke it....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

gfunk,

Power to weight is affected by both factors, I think what you were trying to say is that Andy's car being heavier may be more powerful....

Andy,

Great stuff, well done to you and to Gary for giving you what you wanted. Controversial as ever, some things will never change will they....


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

you have hit the nail on the head that is what i was trying to say please excuse my stupidity


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*ahhh.....*

thought it was the good lady tigger that was driving.....doh!!
Regarding the 32 /34 weight debate......as Andy is always saying, never mind the figures, let the tarmac times do the talking!! No prizes for having the most powerful but not the fastest , know what i mean??? 
Still very impressive stuff but don`t think he should be quite crowning himself yet, only another couple of tenths to shave off then its the undisputed , fastest Skyline in the country.
Like Andy`s style though, never one to pull any punches in his posts, says exactly whats on his mind!!  

jas


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*PMSL @ Tigger*

   
Here we go!!
I am just waiting to hear how the timing gear was all off after 4pm or something like that!!


----------



## Darragh (Sep 29, 2003)

Well said Tigger. 

Wicked car Dirk. You should be proud as punch of your achievments.

But nobody likes a child in a mans body!


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hello,

Just my 2 words for an external (continental) view, i follow these board for more than a year, i've been at TOTB 1&2.

Competition between you guys make your cars faster and faster.

Without that, your cars would not be as they are now, and your tuners won't be under pressure as they are now to produce "the quickest skyline"

And after that ? i still don't care which tuner has the quickest car, 
because all UK skyline tuners has shown their knowledge, we all know, they can all produce big beast in the 10's.

Most important thing for me is to drop my car at a good tuner and i know now you are all goods (abbey, rodbell and all the others)

Cars and skylines are your passion. Car passion make you know new friends who share the same passion as yours.

It would be stupid to destroy friendship with "my car is faster than yours" or "my tuner is the best one".

Mike


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Well Said Mike


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Agree with mike!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

have to agree with that gtart,abbey,rk tuning etc are all bloody clever guys so give em credit you are always gonna have your favourite car or prefered tuner i have my opinions and will use who i wanna use was mad day on snday really good

lee


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Much as I don't go in for the long arm, pat yourself on the back mentality which Andy and Gary have sometimes shown on this board, I have to say that what they have achieved is a fantastic result.

I don't use Gary to tune my car so have no vested interest, but I think I'm right in saying other well known cars running under other tuner's banners were imported with huge power, and not "built from scratch" as Andy and Gary have done.

Well done to both of you, but maybe don't shout so loud about it.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Fred the last time i made a comment like that my head was bitten off. Maybe its different coming from a person with no vested interest in any of the tuners

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Santa Pod*

Congratulations to all that ran at the pod on the weekend. It was a tremendous display - even though it felt as though it was being run in the arctic!

I thought I'd just clarify a few things, especially about the misquotes attributed to me:

155mph trap speed is only 1,000 BHP *AT FULL WEIGHT*. This is a very important distinction, as drag racing is all about power/weight and traction.

Furthermore, in drag racing, a time needs to be backed up - a single shot wonder counts for nothing, the very reason the rule was implemented was to stop people doing banzai runs.

Andy did a 10.2 and backed it up with a 10.3. Gary did a 10.6 and backed it up with a 10.6.

I did not see the fabled Project X car back up its time (which was after the 4pm cut off - rules are rules). I did see it sitting needing a tow, though - and I saw Andy generously give Mark from Abbey a lift back to his pit area leaving a broken Project X at the side of the slip road.

I also saw Keith Cowies car suffered terminal engine failure. Once again, power without reliability is pointless.

Credit where it is due, the car that won the day did it in style - and it did it over and over again. 

A few other pertinent notes:

Andy's and Gary's cars were built in the UK - not ring in's brought in from Japan.

Their cars left the day with their engines intact. No rods through the side of the block or "crank trigger failures" or any other excuses.

They both ran street tyres. Not drag radials. This was truly amazing - credit is due to both drivers for managing to steer what amounted to roller skates on an ice rink.

They didn't run NOS as with Andy's lack of grip, it would have been suicidal.

They both ran their cars in 4WD for the full duration of the run. In RWD, a GTR has approximately an additional 100 HP to the rear wheels - which results in a faster mph, but as it is not 4WD, it is not a legitimate run. 

I have no respect for someone who buys a car from Japan and claims it as their own - regardless of how many times they've stripped it down (because they've managed to blolw it up).

Lastly, their times were run at an offical event, in front of the public, and at a proper drag strip. Their times can't be disputed and are official.

Well done Gary and Andy, both of your teams deserve the accolades.

Mario.


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*Hmmmm*



> Andy's and Gary's cars were built in the UK - not ring in's brought in from Japan





> I have no respect for someone who buys a car from Japan and claims it as their own - regardless of how many times they've stripped it down (because they've managed to blolw it up).


So Nissan built Skylines in the UK then??? I hear what you're saying, but if the engine's COMPLETELY rebuilt then what's the difference? Basically, you're starting over with a RB26 block and building it from scratch here in the UK. Maybe you're forgetting that ALL our cars were brought over from Japan in one state of tune or another........


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

andy would have gone into wall with nos was just no grip for that 
was really good 


lee


p.s mario u have pm


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Hmmmm*



Fizzy said:


> *So Nissan built Skylines in the UK then??? I hear what you're saying, but if the engine's COMPLETELY rebuilt then what's the difference? Basically, you're starting over with a RB26 block and building it from scratch here in the UK. Maybe you're forgetting that ALL our cars were brought over from Japan in one state of tune or another........ *


Maybe I should have been clearer for the slow ones:

I am refering to people who have gone out and bought pre-built and tested drag race cars from Japanese tuners - not generic street cars in an unmodified form.

Also, a drag car is not just an engine - it is an entire package that consists of a lot more. Your failure to note this indicates to me that you have no idea what your on about.

Further, once the said bought car has been disassembled, it is very then easy to replicate all the hard work (which is all someone else's) and then lay claim to it as your own. This is the crux of the issue. No credit is due, someone else (in Japan) had done all the hard work for them.

Sugar coat it all you like, neither Abbey nor Rod Bell built those two cars, as much as they'd like everyone to believe it. 

However, both Gary and Andy did. Their engines didn't fail, either. Respect is due.

Mario.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

well said mario ,we should all be proud of the homegrown skylines we all no the japs can do it ,this is real progress in the uk skyline scene and we have Gary and Andy to thank:smokin:


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Mario, I'm sure most will agree that your knowledge in this arena is substantial, but lets just keep it at the knowledge part shall we? I appreciate your opinions but what I don't need is to read your digs at other people or tuners here in the UK. Please leave that attitude at the door.

I don't think there's any doubt what so ever that all people on this forum, tuners included, are impressed with the efforts put in and results achieved by both Gary and Andy.

The arguement over the mystical 4pm cut off will I'm sure continue forever and a day as is the norm on here these days. Dirky went home with a 10.2 and a trophy, congratulations to the man for that. Abbey went home with a 10.1 and the fastest time on the day so fair play to them also. The time of day doesn't mean the event never took place.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

Mario,

Ronnies car did well though didnt it? Thats an Abbey built car, fully dressed with spoilers and headlights, seats, aircon, new Alpine headunit (!) etc, unlike some of the other cars claiming to be roadies, infact if I recall Ronnie was faster than Gary, and did it time after time, and then drove over 100 miles home, unlike Gary and Andys cars, which were both trailered home... Does that not count for anything?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Dont wanna have a dig at any1 but when the chequered flag goes down it goes down and the race is over! Whether some1 got a faster time after doesnt mean much officially. Its the same with athletes, some sprinters break the world record during trainning but they dont perform as well in the propper race. It doesnt mean they are gonna go in the guiness book of records. This is the same kind of scenario. As i said i dont wanna open up a can of worms, just trying to put my opinion accross regarding the 4pm cut off time.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

*Finally someone who knows whats what!*

Mario... cheers for your comments.!

Finally someone who has hit the nail on the head and knows what they are talking about. There have been loads of comments thrown around recently . especially in that 30 page thread, but after all that noone actually got what Gary was trying to say. I know alot of the time its seems like everyone is blowing their own trumpet but the truth must be said.
Mario .. you have just summed it all up in short... and hope the others now understand what all the fuss was about. 
I dont know you mate but THANKS.. I couldnt have put it better myself .


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*Yawn!*



> Also, a drag car is not just an engine - it is an entire package that consists of a lot more. Your failure to note this indicates to me that you have no idea what your on about.


 No, my faliure to note this was because it's rather obvious, and didn't feel the need to point this out. Total respect must go to Gary and Andy because of their achievements, I don't dispute that. But it seems to me you dismiss other cars because of what they are. Do you know how much time, effort and money Abbey have put into their car? NO! And I don't think any one does but the guys at Abbey. So insetad of dismissing their cars, I think you should show some respect.


> Sugar coat it all you like, neither Abbey nor Rod Bell built those two cars, as much as they'd like everyone to believe it.


 I don't think either of them have ever disguised the fact that they bought a pre-built drag car and what they intended to do with it. But it's not just as easy as "Pay & Go". My point (as you missed it) was that even though Abbey have a drag car, their efforts and achievements should be commended. They have done a lot of work on the car as have many others on theirs. It takes guts to buy a pre-built drag car, because you're buying and unknown quantity, hence many problems both Abbey and Keith Cowie have encountered. But, that is what they have chosen to do and I'm sure it's an "evolving" project. So, to summerise, respect to EVERYONE who ran on Sunday. The great times (however consistant) are proof of the time, dedication and financial commitment that these guys have shown us and we must all applaude that.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Santa Pod*



> _Originally posted by MarioGTR _*They both ran street tyres. Not drag radials. This was truly amazing - credit is due to both drivers for managing to steer what amounted to roller skates on an ice rink.*


I thought they were all on RoadLegal tyres? 



> _Originally posted by MarioGTR _*They both ran their cars in 4WD for the full duration of the run. In RWD, a GTR has approximately an additional 100 HP to the rear wheels - which results in a faster mph, but as it is not 4WD, it is not a legitimate run.*


How could you tell if the cars was in RWD mode for the whole run? No way of proving that is there? 
Skylines go to RWD mode automaticly once they have traction anyhow, so we saying that Andy and Garys car stayed in 4wd the whole run? Seems daft to do that to me. 
And all GTRs in the Records section of Exvertimini was in PERMANENT 4wd? How can that be proven without complete removal of the ATESSA system?


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*mario*

andy and gary must love you as a friend  
tigger what size balls do you have 
skylines and parts come from japan[very fast parts]
so stop the shyte about uk parts been best
have a nice day:smokin:


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Santa Pod*



MarioGTR said:


> *
> Andy did a 10.2 and backed it up with a 10.3. Gary did a 10.6 and backed it up with a 10.6.
> *


Let's not forget that Ronnie's Abbey built R33 also did a 10.6 and backed it up with a 10.6. This was built in the UK.

He also left the event with his car intact.

He also had a fully loaded car. Four seats, a stereo and all the spoilers still in place.

Andy,

I am interested in seeing your Dyno print out. Email it to me at [email protected] and I will host it for you.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Well said Mario... I agree total with what you said Some people just dont like seeing other people doing well and facing Facts That GT-aRt and Sumo Power are leading the way in the U.k Skyline Scene!!!....

Dan....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: mario*



tommyflan said:


> *tigger what size balls do you have *


I think having ANY size balls would be a bit freaky on her


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Ahhhh some things never change...

This is genuinely the first car forum I've come across where such partisan attitudes are exhibited towards individual tuners.

Whether its "good" or "bad" is open to intepretation really - but personally, for the most part, I generally perceive it to be unconstructive, unhealthy, trite and bordering on libellous/slanderous at times.

I can't help but think that you wouldn't see these sorts of largely petty one-man-upmanship (pardon the expression tigger ) threads in the Porsche, etc forums. It wouldn't surprise me if a big part in people who had previously owned monster Skylines migrating to these cars was through being sick of the community infighting.

Just my 2p as an ex-Skyline owner.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Andy, I'm very interested to see the 669whp dyno run. Can you please post it up? Thanks!

BTW, what octane is 76 fuel? Can't remember ever seeing that mentioned before.

Cya O!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

*rubbish*



MarioGTR said:


> *...........No credit is due, someone else (in Japan) had done all the hard work for them.
> Mario. *


I'm usually a casual observer to this site, as my main area of interest lies with stuff that pre-dates even the R32 by many years. However - I do love the R32 / R33 / R34 series Skylines and have taken a great interest in them since the launch of the R32. I've taken particular interest over the years in the Japanese domestic race scene, and in the 'Works' efforts especially. I was living in Japan when the BNR32 was launched, and attended many Group A races as a guest of the Calsonic team and NISMO. I do have a bit of history with them........

It takes quite a lot of motivation for me to make a post here, but Mario has just provided me with that motivation. I almost choked on my cuppa when I read his last couple of posts. What a load of partisan hogwash that was.

Mario, do you really think that ANYBODY can claim 100% pure input into the tuning / racing of ANY of these cars? The development of parts for these cars ( whether REAL racing, or street racing in Japan ) has been pioneered by the Japanese, and started just about as long ago as you care to look ( yes - you can even take it back further than the Sixties if you look deep enough ). I know there were race efforts outside Japan - but in most cases these used some NISMO / REINIK parts at the very least. Companies ( and their staff ) such as O.S.GIKEN, TOMEI, JUN, TRUST, HKS and many many others cut their teeth on engines and chassis from the Sixties, Seventies and Eighties. All the knowledge they built up and shared both naturally and unnaturally ( through staff moving from company to company and race team to race team etc ) has been utilised on tuning and racing such cars as the 32/33/34 Skylines.

Reading through the list of parts on both the SUMO and GT ART cars, as well as ALL the other cars ( and surely including yours too? ) looks like a virtual directory of these big-name Japanese companies. That's a REAL lot of R&D that they did for everybody isn't it?

If you started off on a desert island with NO data, and NO parts from Japan - then you could possibly claim 'self-built' status. However the world isn't like that, and there is actually NO WAY to avoid the benefit of knowledge from the trials, tribulations ( and yes - failures too ) of those that went before you.

I was at Yatabe test track about this time of year more than TEN years ago. It was a test day for CAR BOY magazine, and even back then there were true street-driven ( not necessarily street legal ) cars on STREET tyres pulling elevens on the 0-400m AND doing top speed and braking tests too. All of the parts manufacturers that make the hard parts fitted to the Skylines running at the Pod on Sunday benefitted from street-tuning car battles such as this. The fastest 0-400m car on that day was built by some friends of mine at a small suburban tuning shop called R.S.Yamamoto. Their premises consisted of not much more than a tin shack with two four-poster lifts and a Bosch 4WD dyno. There was parking for just two cars outside. They used parts from the "usual suspects" - but the final combination of the build and the mapping etc was all theirs. They would have benefitted from data scrounged, learned and nicked from both friends and competitors. They endured a LOT of late nights and bleeding fingers ( quite a few all-nighters resulted in a back-to-the-drawing-board failure, and I know as I was helping to clear up the mixture of scrap metal and oil on the floor ). Not a big-bucks outfit by any stretch of the imagination, but they got the best time at Yatabe that day. Next month it was topped. That got topped, and so on. New products came out - life went on. 

Unless yourself, Dirk and Gary completely cut yourself off from the data, advice and parts supplied by the Japanese manufacturers, you can NEVER claim that you did it all yourselves. 

That "no credit is due" quote just lost you any respect I had for you and your own achievements, and just looks all the more politically motivated. What a waste.

Alan T.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*What does it prove anyway??*

All the bickering etc??? This jap and brit built thing still does my head in as either way you cannot question the comittment of either owner. You either build one over here or you buy one from Japan, eiher way its an awful lot of money spent to represent the marque in what is none other than a drag car. 
i think rather than beat around the bush using various suggestions of disrespect, just come out and say. I think i am the best tuner of Skylines in the country or as Gary did, i have or have built the fastest Skyline in the UK, at least that way, we know exactly what point you are trying to make instead of the open ended interpretation that most posts leave us in.
Basically, GT-Art have built from scratch in the UK one of the fastest Skylines in the UK, Abbey have bought a drag prepaired car from Japan and made various improvements and changes to the car including rebuilds etc and have one of the fastest skylines in the uk, Keith, RK, Ronnie, the list is quite long of people who have all gone out and done the same thing and also have one of the fastest Skylines in the UK. So, what exactly is the point of the put downs etc? Whats is the desired conclusion? Are we all supposed to now make up our minds and worship one tuner or another?? As a collective group, you all have the absolute respect of every Skyline owner and enthusiast out there already so why ruin it with digs about who did what.
Andy, you are a legend in your own lifetime and so are your posts  It all makes for hillarious reading in all honesty and i expect this thread will now attract all sorts of twats telling us how we are the laughing stock of the web world again !! Pity they can never do it on the tracks or strips though!!
To finish, just repeat what i asked above, what is the overall point to it all ie what is supposed to be acheived at the end of all the bickering coz i for one have lost all sense of direction now!! Thought it was supposed to be about the fastest but it changes flavour to suit so many times.......


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

> Well said Mario... I agree total with what you said Some people just dont like seeing other people doing well


 Like when they say things like


> I have no respect for someone who buys a car from Japan and claims it as their own - regardless of how many times they've stripped it down (because they've managed to blolw it up).





> facing Facts That GT-aRt and Sumo Power are leading the way in the U.k Skyline Scene!!!....


 And how do you draw that conclusion? From one event? If so, then lets claim TOTB 1&2 as the definitive event  That's just silly! I think ALL the tuners mentioned are leading the way. But then some people just can't give all of them a show of respect for whatever reason.  
Great post Alan T, I love you!  At the end of the day we must give credit to the Japs for building such an awesome legend, and the tuning companies, who, if they hadn't taken on such tasks as building such awe inspiring Skylines, we may not have even heard of a "Skyline"


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Some people don`t like to see.....*

others doing well????
Well, without being too blunt, who was the main protaganist going on and on about Keith Cowis time at TOTB2??? You can`t expect to be given outright support when you doubt and slag someone elses acheivements off , can you!! 
Poor Keith, a 9.95 and all he got was doubters and crap about how its wasn`t true etc plus i have never seen him on here blowing trumpets about it either. 
So, before anyone starts aout not respecting people on here just take a look back at some of the previous threads.
F*cking lemmings!!
As said before the event, this will prove who has the fastest Skyline and nothing more no?? So, Keiths 9.9 has still to be beaten, simple as that.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i have to say i agree with mario they are both home built cars
and have come from totally standard uk cars andys was supplied 
by park lane and garys was pretty much standard when bought so they have builbt em both from scratcth

lee


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*A while*

Well it's been a while, but I had to post on this thread, since it is the most unbelievable lie of a thread I have ever seen.

I had the pleasure of seeing all the GTRs run on Sunday and was amazed at every run and especially enjoyed all the runs from the 10 second cars - they were all amazing. The fact that all three of my old GTRs were represented there was also great for me.

However to turn the respect and achievements from that great day into this pathetic twisted bunch of insults is the sad work of people with no dignity, respect, knowledge or decency.

To consider the classes in turn:

Road cars

Both Gary and Ronnie have true road cars that they use daily and that ran on road tyres. Both cars ran in the 10.6s and literally traded hundredths in the last few minutes of the day, with real excitement.

Both these guys get my absolute respect and both are winners, the fact that one was slightly ahead (and I won't name which) means nothing to me, just like the fact that both their quickest runs occurred after 4pm, which is irrelevent.

Drag Cars

Three drag cars came down to the event.

Firstly big respect for Keith for bringing his car 12 hours to attend and run, even though he could not get the most out of it and suffered at the end.

Finally the big showdown, between the two well known drag cars, which both have drag diffs, no interior, no a/c, race tyres (yes both had soft race tyres), arrived on trailers etc etc.

Well both cars were awesome and made everyone stand on their feet to watch, with supremem car control from all three drivers, but at the end of the day (which ran to 6pm) the final result was:

Car A ran 10.2 at 145mph

Car B ran 10.1 at 154mph

I'm sure most people can work out which is the quicker car.

As for back-up runs, no such things are required and have never been mentioned before (maybe it didn't suit then?). The event was not sanctioned by any drag governing body and there was no scrutineering, hence why 10 sec cars ran without cages, scattershields, harnesses, even helmets. The event is RWYB, with no rules - thats the UK drag racing scene.

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Big Mark said:


> *Mario, I'm sure most will agree that your knowledge in this arena is substantial, but lets just keep it at the knowledge part shall we? I appreciate your opinions but what I don't need is to read your digs at other people or tuners here in the UK. Please leave that attitude at the door.*


He can't help it Mark, he's always been the same, shame really. Next thing he'll say he'll never post on here again (again). There's a hidden agenda here which some of you will know about. And how the fcuk he can bring Rod Bell into this argument in the manner he did, I don't know, utter tosh...


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Guy,

You only wanted to bring your posts up to a legendy Porker 911.....  

BTW 

With regards to everyones input I think everyone has a right to do what they want, import, bring in, or build.

My preference is to build that way I will know the extent of the life for the components, a mystery of how long it had been used in the past is just not up to it for me in my mind.

But all if equal on the battlefield. 

I call it Mercinary Drag Racing.

I see arguments for both, but my respect goes out to all as I like sitting on the fence 

:smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

It's quite disturbing to think that people who have achieved so much and have created their dream would rather spend their free time arguing over the most ridiculous discrepancies in times, speeds and the origin of parts than actually using their cars. It’s quite plain to see that the only vested interests are in the marketing of businesses. For Christ’s sake, you people are supposed to be performance car enthusiasts, not pro drag racers. You talk about road legal cars with full interiors and road legal tyres, but what you have created are specific drag cars which are damn near un-driveable (which you all brag about  ) and when you finally do get to use them on a strip there is so much pressure on your cars performing perfectly and tuners not loosing face that it cannot be enjoyable.

Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

People go on about "road cars", but then have the car mapped for race fuel you cant buy at the pumps.

I dont have a prob with using road legal race tyres as can get them no porblem, but not being able to fill up at the local garage dont make it much of a road car to me.

Can PowerFC/FCONPro run switchable maps like Pectel T6 etc (ie 1 road fuel map, 1 race fuel map)? Even then youd have to drain the tank every time you switched fuel surely.

As much as the advantage of race fuel might be, unless it gets sold on UK forecourts then il never run it. Il totaly strip the car, run road legal race tyres, anything like that, and to me or my any rueles its still a road car, but using race fuel makes it totaly impractical as a road car as far as i can see, and Sumo/GTART saying ProjectX wasnt a road car is double standards to me if cars mapped to use 76 race fuel.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*F-con-Pro*

Steve,

As one of two Sanctioned HKS f-con Pro dealers (the other of which are good friends of ours) we are able to map 4 fuel and 4 ignition maps in the ecu boxes changeable by a flick of a switch. And that is the start of it.


Mark


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

thats no problem Mario, cheers for the pat on the back and well done....oh you didnt say that? no? ah, must have missed that bit..oh, you only came on and whinged about road legal tyres...ah I see now...the tyres on the 32 I drove were road legal...Did you come over and have a look? did anyone actually know you were even there? no? didnt think so.

Mario, you are an arrogant sod, you come on here and spout off..and turn up at an event without ever saying you were going..coward.

or did I miss that announcement?

every tuner and private car owner has done well with their cars..but at the end of the day the fastest time was by our car...the competition was won by Andy with the quickest time til 4pm...simple isnt it.

This bickering wont stop because people come on here and promote it...I used to just bite my tongue and not post, but now I wont.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

on the subject of balls, tigs shows you how big hers really are.

Well done tigs 

Can we all get on with life now......


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

R34Nismo said:


> *on the subject of balls, tigs shows you how big hers really are.*


Are we talking about balls here?  
She's certainly got the minerals, lets put it that way.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Armchair Experts*

Dear Oh! Dear Oh! Dear,

All these armchair 'experts' have come scuttling out of the woodwork.

I daresay they didn't voice their strongly worded and abusive opinions to the various runners at the Pod on Sunday.

What a bunch of weasels!  

Shame on you all for putting a dampener on a marvellous day out.

Vincenzo


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Mario*

As usual you are talking complete and utter bollox. Your position as one of the great Skyline runners does not give you the right to sit as judge and jury over others and their achievements. 

The whole point that is sorely missing here is that the competitive spirit is crap and this needs to be addressed. People like you are 5hit stirrers and therefore bring nothing to this. 

I remember last year at TOTB1 when Andy was running and we were very close on the 0-500 metres. He was beating me all day until I done a blinding run in the semis and I only just beat his time. When I showed him my slip he grabbed me round the neck and we had a tussle and a laugh. Thats how it should be. I am saddened by the way the whole competitiveness with a few of the Skyliners has turned sour.

Andy has put a lot of pressure on himself and has achieved great things but I just wish he would rise above the smoke that is clouding what is great achievements for all parties. Commitments are huge by all parties and those not coming out on top should show honour. Also those who don't compete should be supportive and surely not antagonisitc as has been happeneing.

And I believe Andy has been receiving support directly from HKS but no one at all questions his actions or legitimacy, and why should we, it's not anyones place to judge.

Bad losers will ALWAYS without fail cause grief, blame someone or something else and go out of their way to discredit something or someone for their own pathetic little gains. Mind you Mario you probably thought you was going to come over and wave a magic wand and sort it all out. Well you haven't and now you feel the need to try and discredit other people and their achievements. You sad, sad man.

It is sad that this goes on and it looks like it isn't going to end until the people in question take a reality pill. 

Theirs a lot more I want to say but won't.

I can really see all this ending in tears unfortunately.

Glen

ps and yes Iagree with vincenzo


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

So all I can gather from bickering kids is that 

Abbey Motorsports R32 had the quickest time of that day. FACT.

Dirk Diggler's R34 won the competition. FACT

Gary won nothing this day. FACT (even though all the spouting off before the event.)

Keith's R32 won nothing this day, but does have the quickest 1/4 mile in the uk from a skyline. FACT

What more is there to bitch about. All drivers are due credit for what they have done, as there is no point in having the power without being able to use it.

What is the point in discrediting others before or after the event. As all it shows is that you are sore of their acheivments. FACT!!!


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

jamesw, you love to state the facts


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Oh dear*

Mario,

Unfortunately I didn't get the chance to talk with you on Sunday - which is a shame because you certainly have acheived a lot in what you have done with these cars

Having read your post - and I agree with most of what people have said subsequently - I'm quite glad we didn't meet up. If you're half as arrogant, and ingorant of other people's abilities, as your post would suggest; our meeting would have been a very short one. Every time you post like this your credibility takes huge nose-dive. Such a shame, when I was beginning to think you had something worthwhile to contribute. More importantly, you tarnish those around you as a result - some of whom have achieved significant things (with or withour your "help").

Oh well.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ratboy*

Oh you make me post more.

I love you, your knowledge and understanding is truely awesome, you state facts and never post for others, your opinions come straight from the heart and never influenced by your next ( emphasis on NEXT ) big engine bill.

I wish I could be like that, I think I could be a better person, I will try to learn just how you do it.

I love you, you are my hero.

Andy

Ps. Tigger, I got your text message today, how sincere you have made it, you spoilt the surprise Vodaphone was intending by delaying the message. Thanks, well done to you too.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*BTW*

This thread is about my engine figure


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*question*

andy i thought yours was an everyday car??

who changed oil and filters after every run?

I thought no one liked me, 

opps... yep seems more than one of the above is true 

I love the way peple get there **** out on the net and are nice face to face.

**** i miss this place.

Still just to let every one know it's like this on the MLR board, lotus board, pretty much most boards really.

d

p.s nice engine info dirky


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whos ratboy


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Andy, funny how when I text other people they seem to get them no probs...and I was, and still am sincere about other peoples achievments....I just dont see why you feel the need to big yourself up....your ego is big enough at present.


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*can i call u??*

Tigs i like it...


Dirky can I call u Ego Boy? or Ego Man!

let me know.

d


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*MARIO THE MAN WITH TWO FACES*

When Andy run his 10.2 sec run,I went out of my way to find him and to congratulate him,
we were standing talking when Andy introduced me to this bloke, Andy say's this is Keith Cowie
the guy shook my hand, Andy then goes on to tell me that this is Mario.seemed like a nice bloke to me end of story.

Then I come on here tonight and see all the crap that he has posted about everyone.

I would have had more respect for the guy if he had said what he had to say to my face or even better turned his back on me.

but to wait till now and have a go at me and the person that I use to work on my car,
just show's what type a person this super Mario really is.

No wonder all the people on the skylinedownunder site have a go at him when he post's on there
most of them have also had enough of his crap.

If I meet you again Mario I will not be shaking your hand 

I will break your fcuking nose end of story

Keith


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Andy/Keith/Tigger/Mark/RK on their runs  (I didn't say this on the other thread, but then I wouldn't need to). Your work is very representative of what a) hard work b) the right parts and c) what the Skyline itself - is capable of (but there are faster, purpose built HKS drag cars, most of which are built in completely different circumstances i.e. unlimited resources - don't flame for saying this).

But on a serious note - competition:

The competitive nature here should be friendly in the way that TOKYO illustrated, and for the advantages that 666 SKY mentioned:

Incentive/catalyst to improve:

-build a better demo car - not just to go faster in the 1/4 mile, but to do what other drag car racers find hard to do, regardless of the base car and resources at their disposal - to make the car handle at least well for its power, slightly driveable when the car is at a 1/4 time level like 8s, which people understandably and quite correctly think is not possible at this stage of tune for any car.
-service
-etc

What I’ve seen – what you can learn:

This place is for enthusiasts and owners of the Skyline to socialise, praise the car etc - not to throw insults around and make claims without the justification because of the nature of some people's minds. The GT-R has so far beaten the competition, or lack of, in the UK modified scene, that we get competition to an nth degree within the GT-R camp itself, amongst the most seriously tuned cars, which deserve praise, not insults (which a lot of people here do rise above, and I didn't read the 30 page threads which are so obvious of a negative nature just by reading one page, about issues such as gary's car - I know not to get involved in threads like that after reading one (although I can honestly say myself that I have not caused the odd bit of fuss here  - but then I had reason to do it here, which was countered).

I can honestly say that I am a member of a lot of forums for high profile cars (enthusiast based like AF, Supercars.net, and also the owner clubs) (I'm not going to assign names), but also popular cars overseas (USA) - I won't name them for obvious reasons or go into details for obvious reasoning, but on these boards the owners take their cars, also very highly modified, to a lot of events, sometimes they get good times on the twisty circuit and 1/4 for their car's state of tune + any problems on the maintenance level, sometimes they lose, sometimes they win, against people with the same or different car(s) on the same forum or with arch-rival cars on different/or the same forum. But one thing I have noticed is that there is an excellent community spirit and an excellent competitive nature amongst some very modified cars of the same car, plus likewise for the arch-rival cars. Some of you people should take notice of these sites, and learn from them. They all compete in highly acclaimed events, like the same cars which do well at what they were designed for and raced on, but everyone get on with each other like a family. You all did well and proved the GT-R's abilities, as well as that of the tuners and vendors, so let’s accept that, go home, and praise each other. Their scene is just like here, with cross-car competition, but I see no problems there (with one exception). Like Jason Abz said, these kind of threads have lost their sense of direction but definitely don't belong here (the controversy), but then I don't think this thread had a sense of direction to begin with, and if it did, it had no benefit to anyone here. I can also safely say that my dream car would be a Skyline GT-R, and two other certain cars which I won't name because it would cause more controversy, and my heart was, is, and always will be set on the GT-R for its technical and engineering credentials, and abilities in everything, with the two other cars being slightly less able (not Evo, NSX, 3Kgt, STi, RX7 or Supra BTW), but I would never get a GT-R, despite however good the actual car is. Why? Because I would want to make the car a 10 second car and basically make it do what I want it to do, to do well, but if I did ever go ahead with this plan, I would be in the same place as we are now. The only way to avoid this is to not post here, or not often, like one popular person here wisely does (not that I’d know because I can’t be here all day, but I’d be missing out on a nice aspect of the GT-R (which is not really linked to the GT-R entity, except I suppose it is because the GT-R’s greatness led to this forum and a huge following in general). Yeah, it might sound stupid not to buy a car because of the social scene entity and it has happened before, but that social scene puts a dampener on your own ambition, so it isn’t worth doing what you want, if you have to walk on eggshells to not get flamed? This is what I have seen from this forum since quite a while ago, and like someone stated out, it is very unprofessional. It gives you a bad corporate image = priceless in its effects (loss of trade, the perception – and you’d have to spend lots on marketing to change that – look at certain cars – they are criticised for not being able to do certain things well – and the companies have to spend millions on advertising campaigns doing a) proving people wrong when it’s the people who are wrong with their views because they believe in the old stereotypes b) the company apologising because that is the only way to make amends – all this, when technically, these cars are actually proving the stereotypes wrong. I can see a similar scenario with one or two tuners here. Not only that, but on some car boards overseas, the vendors who supply aftermarket parts, are there all the time and so are even people who worked on designing the car from the drawing board. We have (well I don’t) a great car capable of a lot, and excels in so many areas, but we don’t have everyone representing this? Like someone said, we are the laughing stock of the web (not that everyone visits us), but the G-R is the opposite – something not be laughed at.

Mario:

I don’t know you, but I know you are the person who has the 8sec R33 GT-R and owns exvitermini, but I can honestly say that, after reading your post – and this is the first post of yours I have read (not read your previous ones to consolidate), I have lost all my respect for you, despite the car and the nature of them. I thought you would be representative of a great car as well. Your comments seemed correct (remember, I don’t know you and I haven’t read your previous posts), but as soon as you said the thing about ‘importing a drag car’, I couldn’t be bothered with you. Did you ever think that importing a ready made drag car might be more advantageous and convenient for the prospective buyer? The parts are already there, instead of having to search the net or go to Japan for them, or finding a website, only to find that it is in Japanese, although it can be converted. You can’t detract anything from the owner if the car is ready built to a drag spec from Japan – the owner, and others, deserve credit for putting their lives at risk controlling such cars – and with professionalism. It doesn’t detract anything from Abbey M/S, either, because they can probably build a similar-spec car.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Dirk:

You need to conduct the way you use this forum (although rich from me) – your comment about this thread being about your dyno figure, although true, sounds very arrogant, and that is what causes uproar here. People know that this thread is about that for obvious reasons (and if they are not obvious, I won’t explain, you should know the reasons). Your ego is big, and there are people here with great cars, but their egos aren’t big, so it is your fault – that is proven. There was a good theory about Freud and the three egos, as well as theories about why we have them, etc….. You should read it (not that I have, heard it from a teacher who doesn’t teach the subject).You are just like my friend – he is clever/you own an awesome car and company/but teachers hate my friend/and I can see the animosity here towards you, despite how hard people try to hide it (but I don’t think anyone has hidden it).

-This is all coming from a 17 year old.
-Who hasn’t even read all of the 30 page “insult throwing” threads (like the one about Gary’s), so I’m a bit less misinformed.
-Who hasn’t been to any of these events.
-These threads are appalling and have nothing to do with the cars themselves (they are great), but more to do with the users here and how they conduct themselves.
-This thread is going to get closed – and the sooner, the better - PERIOD.
-There should be strict rules and conventions for tuners here, and for those of us who are going to claim an increase for 100bhp+ over stock, dyno graphs should be provided, and no arrogance should be emphasised by Cem/Fuggles/the management (just my idea to kill the b*tching).
-It isn’t worth to be arrogant, or make rash claims like one tuner is better than another, because I doubt it could ever be evident – one tuner may be excellent, the other may have done some dodgy work, but they may be able to build an excellent product when they work hard. It isn’t worth to say something like ‘a certain car is rubbish’ or something to that effect, because it is an insult to that person who has had to work their ass off to afford the car, and is slagging off their efforts. I’ve done this before and it isn’t worth doing so (I’ve stopped doing so now).
-Think about Guy – he makes it very evident that he is leaving this place and not posting anymore (I don’t know if he is a full member, although I presume he is <<< also not good to presume), and he comes back after an x amount of time, and what does he see? That this place hasn’t changed a single bit after a major event. I can safely say that he would think twice before visiting here, unless it is important for him to do so. A new person may also question their visit here when they see posts like these.
-I am going to stop typing now – too tiring, and I have work to do (not that I would ever put a thread I am lost in before more important commitments like education – I have less work to do today – which would put me in a position to afford a decent car).
-We should go to basics about who can post in what fashion.

I get the feeling I have gone off the tangent here, but then people here have done so, and I hope my reply here is still relevant to the topic under scrutiny. I have a habbit of going 'off the tangent', or so I am told. If I have gone off the tangent here, then please tell me and I would delete or make the changes to this thread.

And yeah who is ratboy?


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

I see this thread is going the way they all do... WHY??? Every one had a good Day and a laugh... Thats what it is all about.... I am also in the middle of a big JUN/GTa-Rt engine build. Which should be intresting for next year i.e TOTB3.. I dont brag or tell any one on here as people start putting you down and talking a load of crap.. When it is all setup I will probaly not tell any one on here what power figures it as got and just turn up at events and do what I like doing getting the most out of from my Pride and Joy without the BullShit..... 

Dan....


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

t.j said:


> *I see this thread is going the way they all do... WHY??? Every one had a good Day and a laugh... Thats what it is all about.... I am also in the middle of a big JUN/GTa-Rt engine build. Which should be intresting for next year i.e TOTB3.. I dont brag or tell any one on here as people start putting you down and talking a load of crap.. When it is all setup I will probaly not tell any one on here what power figures it as got and just turn up at events and do what I like doing getting the most out of from my Pride and Joy without the BullShit.....
> 
> Dan.... *


You probably wouldn't get a straight answer for the question 'Why?' because there isn't one (even from those people here who make such threads). I remember you posting about your engine build, and you are wise by not talking about it here (although there is useful input here) - just what I said (not to post about big power, or at least I heavily implied this).

Later
GSS


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

is it just me or am i the only one laughing my head off reading all of this.

You lot better stop this or CEM might tell you all to go out and enjoy the leaves falling off the trees and get some fresh air..... - CEM  

Reminder ! ------- Class moment.......










Come on let it go , concentrate on the next run , like everyone is meant to do, things have been proven , and lets just get on with it.

BTW - I hear Mario gets most of his engines built by TRD or someone else in Japan anyhow, so I think everyone is as bad as everyone else. Ner ne nerr ne nerr nerrr.

:smokin: C'umon Chilll !


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*Go on the Keith!!!*

Keith not meet you but u have my thoughts with u on this one!!

Why do hide behind the computer, If you think i'm a Cuht tell it to my face i might still laugh but at least you got balls!!

ohh R34Nismo.... Yep I have a shit day at work and this all cheers me up 

d


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

t.j said:


> *I see this thread is going the way they all do... WHY??? *


It's obvious to everyone else TJ so perhaps you need to look perhaps a bit deeper into your subconcious 

Glen


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

It would be nice if someone read the thread I spent a significant time writing (although I can see it is pretty long - that's the moral of the issue for you!!   ).

So come on chaps, get reading!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Let's have a vote.

Who agrees that we should throw all the tuners into a forum of their own and ask them to conduct their sh1tty disputes within the confines of a locked forum?

Because, every blind man and his dog knows the problems stem from them, right?

Have to say, although I'm mighty impressed with the acheivements of all, I'm hardly suprised by the unwelcome, albeit characteristic, attack by Mario.

Cem


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *Let's have a vote.
> 
> Who agrees that we should throw all the tuners into a forum of their own and ask them to conduct their sh1tty disputes within the confines of a locked forum?
> 
> ...


All the tuners should be thrown in a locked forum of their own for which they can have their childish squabbles. I vote for this (agree).

All the problems do stem from them, and then get bigger and more significant as one of us non-tuners posts a post which sounds like a moral guide to living life!!   

Shocking display of behaviour from Mario, without a shadow of a doubt. Shame he has a great car, is a great driver, but not much of a life/person outside of his GT-R.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Its all about teh balls theese days even tiggz has some!!

I have been lucky/unluky to read all of the massive threads and well i knew this was going to happy, it all ways does.

I dont know what to think about the loyalt of some or the people on this forum or maybe its arrogance. Its nice and stuff sayin "GT ART are the best tuners in England" ye its great that u think that maybe this deffinatley not the place to do it. i could probaly think of an anlogy but i cant be ****d but uyou know wat im sayin.

Andy you clearly have big balls and arent afraid to show em but ill tell u this, my balls are bigger!! 

And Mario, jeez wat kind of ****** comes all teh way to england to see a race doesnt make himself known to the freakin people he argus with?? And erm Andy is it good when he bums u? I cant belive his two faced-ness and arrogancey all he does is stir shit. And im sure abbey and gt art could build nine second cars if teh wanted to and had teh resources. We aint all mr moneybaggs liek you. And liek my mum says if you dont have anything nice to say.... nah; JUST FUK OFF!!!!!!!!!! and shag some kangaroos.


All light hearted, its all fun or else you wouldnt be here doin wat u do if it wasnt. Very mpressed with your car andy, hands down i never thought it would ever come close to the times it does, congrats!!!
I would go out and enjoy the weatehr except its freakin cold! and i dont have any gloves!!!

harry

p.s Nice to see you Guy i knew ud never be able to keep away, o ye and mario your a twat stick to playing nintendo aite?


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

It aint just the tuners though is it? They are teh base cause but if andy hadnt posted thi sthen bla bla bla and if watever his name is hadnt posted bla bla etc. id there realy anything you can do. Mybe you could be harsher and ban people in future? For a short time.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

That post comes close to being the most incoherent and poorly constructed post I have ever seen. Sorry, but talk about lowering the tone and standards here (not 1/4 mile standards, but English standards).

Your spelling mistakes are so bad that I even thought for a minute that your setting out a different message in your post. Keep the slang off, and get formal here.

I disagree and hold challenges to a lot of what I read from your post, Harry (or rather, what I could decipher/decode from your post). I'm not going to go into detail about this (you should know), and it won't be beneficial to me if I did (you wouldn't take notice - taking notice is more than just reading what I say).

And I made a few solutions and have a lot more for dealing with the controversy and disrest that tuners cause on this board and club in general (and also the segregation). I also have a lot more ideas/proposals - some of which to keep trolls like you away from here. 

Your second post - is there something you are trying to say?   Spit it out!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected] getting told to grow up and not be so pathetic by a Schoolboy who doesnt even drive (LSR), that sums up this post really doesnt it...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Let's have a vote.
> 
> Who agrees that we should throw all the tuners into a forum of their own and ask them to conduct their sh1tty disputes within the confines of a locked forum?
> 
> Because, every blind man and his dog knows the problems stem from them, right?*


No. Not ALL tuners are the same  .

Glen


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *Its all about teh balls theese days even tiggz has some!!
> 
> I have been lucky/unluky to read all of the massive threads and well i knew this was going to happy, it all ways does.
> 
> ...


Mate What are you talking about it is people like you that start all this crap and Shit stir...

Andy is a good friend of mine and belive me he as had a hard time of it lately. Why cant you all just respect what he does. It as got to take a lot of Balls to drive that car like he does it is a animal. Any one who saw it at the POD the weekend knows what I am talking about...

Abbey I have no problem with. And they desrve pat on the back to as they also did well Sunday. Ronnie car was runnig well just shame about TOTB2...

And can just clear a few things up Garys car on Sunday had plenty more to come. You cant rush Perfection and can you blame him....

Dan...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *[email protected] getting told to grow up and not be so pathetic by a Schoolboy who doesnt even drive (LSR), that sums up this post really doesnt it...
> 
> *


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> *No. Not ALL tuners are the same  .
> 
> Glen *


Very true.

They just need to be watched more often  and also be told if the punishments if they step out of line. Shin is a perfect example (or rather of the opposite end of the spectrum), because, although he/his company may not be a tuner (although they can source some aftermarket bits and have a tuning guide on his/their website), he is a very nice person (he has shown that through here, have never met him) and his company is very reputable (like all tuners here - that isn't the problem - YET).

SteveN,

Thanks for the comments, but what does F in FPMSL mean? I know the meaning of PMSL. Thanks   

tj,

Funny because I commented on one of your past comments, and also on your latest one - the one about Andy being able to handle such a monster car (except my comment was more directed @ Keith because of certain circumstances), and I commented on your comment about keeping your head low here, or to that effect.

And Harry the first, opening comment in your post (the one which t.j. quoted from) can easily be seen as offensive by one or two parties (namely the person it is directed @ - tigger herself - it is the way you put it).

M did/does have more to show/come, as he was running on his low bar map, and not his higher bar map - or so I hear. Just repeating what you probably know. 

P.S. It is funny how Keith and Ronnie aren't involved in any of this and Keith doesn't post in these issues much, although he does make one or two posts on the issue (only when very neccessary, really), and Ronnie doesn't post here at all whatsoever, and has 6 posts. Yet dirk/abbey/mark/tigger are involved (not saying their all bad, just their involved), yet they spend the most time here out of those 4 (4/4) and also including keith and Ronnie (skyrocket).


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

yes i noticed that after i clicked the send button, makes it fun trying to decode it though doesn't it? I have a terrible problem with my typed English and i do try but i just got so built up i couldn't stop. Sorry second post was just be blabering on like everyone else does but most incoherently. Trust me i'v had worse days. And i was letting of steam and didnt expect anyone to be taking it seriously. i thought that if i made it realy bad nobody would read it  No body listens to what people say on here anyway. 

Mybe you should ban people from talking about events etc. because that woudl stop alot of propblems aswell. because a whiel ago TOTB2 caused so many problems, im sure somebody else can improve on this idea, or just ignore it.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

t.j said:


> *And can just clear a few things up Garys car on Sunday had plenty more to come. You cant rush Perfection and can you blame him....
> 
> Dan... *


Yeah and Ronnie left his handbrake on         .

Give it a rest tj for gawds sake  .

Glen


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

i didnt say anything about andy and his car bing crap. He won and deserves a big pat on the back which he has got. And im not stiring shit what is differnt about my post to everyone elses?

(steven are you talking about me) 

I never ever try and purposefully make my post vendictive or disrespective. I only ever try. ok i deserve to get flamed because of my english. I only evercome on here to read about a subject i am intrested in, and try and be involved in light hearted banter. Is that so bad?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

this is getting silly everyone did so well on sunday andy u should be chuufed i know u were by seeing smile on your face when u got out iof car its a mad car and will only get better,i mean your not even running nos yet !! gary u did really well and was told u were only using half throttle ???? 

abbey and keith cowie did business too hey was great event but dont start knocking poeple there is a lot more to come in next year from everiyone i know there will be a few skylines in the low 9s next year a certain sumo 34 will be so all of you just keep plugging away they are mad cars so can we now leave this thread back to what it started as a great result on andys 34 power wise there is more to come 

roll on next year at pod

lee


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey glen do uyou rember in one of those good light hearted chats when i offered to kill anyone for you?? fancy taking up that offer? Im going to have to get some more bullets the way this thread is going.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *Hey glen do uyou rember in one of those good light hearted chats when i offered to kill anyone for you?? fancy taking up that offer? Im going to have to get some more bullets the way this thread is going. *


   'we need bigger guns'


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> *   'we need bigger guns'    *


Speak for yourself


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

About tiggers and balls, it was just a joke, have you read the rest of the thread. And she does have balls for running that mental car, in no way was it ment to be derrogatory. 

Sincer appologise if tigger felt offended.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> *   'we need bigger guns'    *


Deffinatley me and Glendina can do drive-bys on his Aprilla; Vice City style!!!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> *Yeah and Ronnie left his handbrake on         .
> 
> Give it a rest tj for gawds sake  .
> 
> Glen *


Glen mate... I love your humour, that is so funny i am actually laughing at the bloody PC....


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Cem,*

I agree, throw them onto a cold wet site where they can bitch among themselves, lets face it there only after the free advertisement anyway. There are plenty of UK tuners out there who dont post on this site, and quite frankly, reading some of these replies, they do right.

Kieth,
Chill my friend, We know the real score, Your car proved all at elvington, on a much cooler day, they still cant break into the nines mate. I know im in for some abuse aswell for posting this but to be honest, i could'nt care less. Im getting to the stage where i wont be posting any more unless people can grow up and appriciate other peoples efforts. Its to easy to disrespect people down a keypad, face to face, people adopt a different attitude.

Everyone else.
Surely everyone can appreciate the cars, owners and the shear amounts of money that they plough into there "hobby".
Lets face it, 
Every tuner and every owner who has cars capable of running in the 10's has spent incomprehendable amounts of hours and cash prepareing there cars.
some may import cars from japan, then modify them to there own taste, surely these people have more sense. Importing everything fitted is alot cheaper than getting the same parts over here, then having them fitted.

We should all be happy that these individuals, and you know who you are!, Are spending there cash promoting the cars we all drive & love. 
We all have our fav tuners, but does this really mean that we have to diss every other tuner in the uk.

Well done to all those who ran at weekend, regardless of times, and @ what time of day you ran at.
You all deserve a pat on the back for promoting the skyline gtr..

cheers,

mark r..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Astonishing !!

From one thread that started off nicely and went a bit pete tong, to another thread thats still keeping friendly, to this sour stinking turd floating on what should be our little oasis. The place we all come to to relax and have banter with friends and waste a few minutes before being dragged back to reality by the missus.

People can state "facts" as long as they want, and dress up polite, or impolite insults whichever way they desire. But there needs to be a few home truths told, and I dont care if I am vilified for saying them.

Andy,

I was truly surprised at what a nice genuine honest bloke you were when we had our long chat in the rain at JAE this year. I found myself thinking "I must have this bloke all wrong, what a mistake I have made" . Looking at this thread, your statements and bragging, the way you word your posts, and the never ending torrent of bullsh1t that flows from your keyboard like water over Niagara is appalling. 

Some points that I really think should be highlighted.

Sumo Power is not a major tuning company, you are principally a supplier of bits, and in the most part bits that can be gotten by a variety of other UK companies. This has no bearing on whether your company is cheaper, quicker, better at service or any other indicator of how good it is. Just that you do not tune your cars yourselves as you dont have the knowledge to do it. So lets just drop all the "Sumo Power is pushing the UK skyline scene forward" nonsense, so beloved of TJ, GTSM and all your other little hangers on who line up in order to sing the praises of the mighty diggler.

669bhp at the wheels, whilst a great deal indeed, and more than most of us would ever see at the crank, does not equate to almost 1000bhp unless you left the handbrake on and forgot to tell anyone about it. This could be described as a moot point, and if we treat it as such there are still a few other things you conveniently ignore. Henry has had 650+ at the hubs, Ronnie has seen almost 700 at the hubs, and whilst I agree that you have more than either of these guys, Marks 32 has recorded 1069 at the hubs, which is soo far above the level you have acheived I am amazed that you could even begin to believe that you have the UK's most powerful skyline.

Whilst I find all this willy measuring a complete waste of everyones time, it seems the only subject that you are interested in, so lets measure up. Youre best ever time to date is 10.2 seconds. Marks best time to date is 10.1 seconds. Keiths best time to date is 9.95 seconds. Dont start crying that the timing equipment wasnt the same, or before 4pm you were quicker, who cares?? Who was the third man on the moon?? who cares !! 

You have one of the most outrageous cars in the UK. You get to do all sorts of exiting things like the Film premiere in London, the game premiere the other day, and alot of other stuff that the rest of us can only dream about as we cant or wont spend the money on our cars. Be glad for what you have, but stop coming on here and ramming it down our throats, and even worse distorting the truth and then trying to ram that down our throats. It stinks, and its putting cracks in this forum that may never repair fully, and that would be an acheivement even you wouldnt be proud of.

Lastly, I can understand your praise for Gary, and the fact that he has built you an amazingly fast car. The fact that a large portion of this knowledge has come through from contacts in Japan, or the R&D done by companies such as HKS is conveniently ignored, so that name calling can be done in earnest. The fact is that you are a guy who has the sole aim of going fast down the quarter, almost at the expense of everything else, whilst having the car road legal, and whilst that is fair play to you, most people dont want that, or if they do they want it on a budget. The easiest way to get it on a budget is to buy it in like Keith did. People like Rupert, Ronnie, Henry, Ged, and Guy want more than that, with the addition of everyday useability and some kind of longevity. As such their cars are never gonna be all out monsters like yours, simply because they were never trying to be from the outset. Ronnie has just about the fastest all round skyline in the uk, yet his wife drives it, and he takes it to most events himself without the need for a trailer. Saying that no other tuner has the knowledge cos your car is faster is senseless, as you are in a league of your own in the things you want from your car, with your budget. Oh and of course, project X is not a valid contender as it has had a lot of work done in Japan. The fact it now has new pistons, new block, other parts changed, been rebuilt and comes complete with a full interior and road legal tyres is irrelevant, because you say it is. YEAH RIGHTO !!

There are lots of tuners in the UK, all of whom could build a car to the sort of spec that you have. Maybe they havent had a customer who wants what you want, with the budget you have. Maybe their customers dont always seek out publicity as fervently as you do, because they havent got a accessories company to advertise on the back of its success like you have. And maybe they just cant be bothered because no matter how many times they beat you all their results are called into question by Dirks first law of changing the goalposts.

Mario,

You have done so much in the world of skylines, it is just a shame that you have let the fame go to your head and you believe your own hype to a degree that you actually think you can judge the rest of soceity. When your car actually delivers the goods and stops blowing up, smashing bits, generally being the GTR equivalent of Johnny Herbert then maybe you can call yourself a Skyline Deity and we all may stand up and take notice. But frankly your obviously underhanded and personally motivated posts do you no credit at all. Go back to OZ, and just post technical insights for which you are rightly acclaimed and thanked (by me too as a matter of fact) and keep your opinions to yourself.

As for the rest of you, then you can say what you like about me, as I really dont care anymore. There are alot of people here who I consider my friends, and even if they dont agree with me will know where I am coming from. Anyone else is entitled to their opinion, but dont expect me to care about it.

J..


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

You probably dont like me james but i try. That's exactly wat i wanted to say, but your English is far superior to mine. lol yours i s probably the best post on this thread aswell. I agree with every single word that is said.

respect, Harry


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Like i was tryin to say*

But i cant type aswell as you blade. but you tell noyhin but the truth.

mark r..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

J - i had intended to avoid this thread, but having read it all this evening, i had my fingers and keyboard at the ready. No longer do i need to say anything, because you have just said EVERYTHING i wanted to say.

This is all getting very out of hand. I had a run in with 1 or 2 people a short while ago and offered to meet 1 in person to resolve it....i heard nothing. Some people are only capable of saying their piece behind the protection of a keyboard, but act all politely in person. We all go to the same meets and most people know who each other are. So it's only a matter of time before someone takes serious offense to something someone posts and it gets raised in person at a meet......


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

LSR said:


> *what does F in FPMSL mean? *


****ing


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

This is hilarius stuff. Does anyone mind if i put a link up to it on loads of other forums around the world so everyone can see what an oh so friendly car club this is. You guys are taking things way too serious. 

Its only a f u c k i n g car.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

toffy said:


> *This is hilarius stuff. Does anyone mind if i put a link up to it on loads of other forums around the world so everyone can see what an oh so friendly car club this is. You guys are taking things way too serious.
> 
> Its only a f u c k i n g car. *


PMSL! Counting down the seconds till somebody says "What do you know, you WOULD say that, youve only got a shitty GTST" 10, 9, 8, 7, 6....


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

It is shitty too. Bloody heap of crap needs a new clutch.


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*cracking!!*

SteveN.. Bang on!!!

Bladey.. I think a lot of it is just people not understanding each others humour... no seriously... I got a sick sence of humour... and so have others on hear and newbies dont understand banter ... then it goes to far or does it... sort of get what i mean...

What would skylines be like without Andy, Gary, and Abbey and **** it i don't know him but mario???

I come hear know just to see the latest fun post like this?? is this not funny as a post it seesm that it's just the customers trying to defend the tuners hear nothing else and i agree shin does it 100% right.

Still Evo's are better than skylines anyway, sell the sheds!!

d


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: cracking!!*



666 SKY said:


> *SteveN.. Bang on!!!
> *


AHEM! COUGH!


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

toffy said:


> *This is hilarius stuff. Does anyone mind if i put a link up to it on loads of other forums around the world so everyone can see what an oh so friendly car club this is. You guys are taking things way too serious.
> 
> Its only a f u c k i n g car. *












Bladey .... top man.


Anyone wana buy a skyline ?


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*toffy your even better*

Well done toffy thats what these places should be about!!

d

happy to see a proper sence of humour


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Better get me a funny new avatar then i spose


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Just to put an end to the arguments, I was quickest at the Pod in my lowly Type-R. No one saw my run, I nipped up the track at 4am. But it still counts!

Now lets all be friends


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AAH! I know now!

FINALY the reason why GTART customers are so fanatical in their beliefs that GTART cars are the almighty gods of GTRs and other cars arnt fit to to even drive near them...

Please view this CIA spy footage from outside GTART...

http://mm.dfilm.com/mm2s/mm_route.php?id=1330633


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hahahahaha

fookin class m8

you could make a series of them films to rival eastenders with the amount of shit that goes on around here.
think what the plots could be???


mario the aussie wizard is shot in a drive by at santa pod by a skirt wearing scotsman.


lee


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*One real person that i feel sorry for!!*

Cem,

How the hell do you run a business for customers who moan about your product or it's readers or advertisers non stop and your petential readers are at each others neck's

Seriously mate, if i had a magazzine or webiste (which is what i do as a publisher I WOULD SHUT IT DOWN!!) ohh yes whats the point for the poor chap either way it's gunno go that way anyway like this... you lot.

Seriously i think the banter is funny but half you lot must give him the need to carry anadin extra 24/7 he could appear in the new advert for the bloody product.

Don't hear from you much but keep the chin up sir.

d


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*have to say it*

I don't big any fecker up but the only real tuner related people to help me out til 2.30am is GTart.

No one else and in the defence of many of them i havn't been everywhere.

Simple, don't give a shit if people like em or not gary is a top bloke and works as his missus said fecking hard leave the guy alone.

p.s who's got the fastest skyline in the UK 

I think it's GTart at 223mph?? but you don't hear him always going on about that do you. I disagree gary has come from an engineering background and sorry bladey (my good friend) not just got info from japan. but he as well as everyone else gets ideas which they develop.

forums are all the fecking same.

d


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

skylinelee said:


> *mario the aussie wizard is shot in a drive by at santa pod by a skirt wearing scotsman*


APMSL    

I been trying to do that one but i cant seem to get the Scottish accent down into words very well, and i usualy make the people look like real life and i duno what mario looks like (was gona make him sound like Alf off Home and Away tho, Ya flamin' gallar! lol)


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *APMSL
> 
> I been trying to do that one but i cant seem to get the Scottish accent down into words very well, and i usualy make the people look like real life and i duno what mario looks like (was gona make him sound like Alf off Home and Away tho, Ya flamin' gallar! lol) *


keith would ave to be a sean connery type

bladey could be that american football dude 'THE FRIDGE' 

mario as alf .....lol mint

lee 
edited cos me smiley didnt work


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No worries Big D

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but that doesnt mean that the opinion should be rammed down our necks (not by you I hasten to add), and not some load of bollox being quoted as fact.

Gary is not the only tuner in the UK capable of producing performance to equal Andys, and he should not be quoting otherwise as fact. If he said "Gary is great, and the only man I trust" and left it at that then fine, now worries, no arguments. You know exactly what I mean.

Abbeys have helped me enormously, Mark has stripped three engines for me in as many weeks to find me the very best block he can so I have a decent base to work with to get over my current problems. He hasnt charged me a penny for doing it either. Just the price he quoted me originally for a bare block - which he subsequently reduced as it was taking a while with his other commitments. Lots of other things have been done for free, or as a favour when he should have been doing other things, or I havent even paid for yet - despite not having had the car for months (which has nothing to do with abbeys before anyone starts trying to use that as leverage)

This is no different to stories I have heard about from Rods customers, or Ian at Hiteqs customers who praise him highly.

Only Garys customers feel the need to constantly "Big him up" and slag every one else off, and one very high profile customer in particular. For some reason Dirk cant help himself and just use facts, he has to emellish to the point where the shine is so great you cant see what was underneath it. 

I agree that Gary has a good engineering background - I never said otherwise, just that alot of skyline experience will have come over from japan, for which I am not knocking him, just trying to point out how futile it is to keep harking on about jap cars and uk cars. If gary is so bleeding clever then why does he now advocate use of Jun stuff so much (now that he is their uk contact) when his engineering knowledge gained from years of renault5 turbo tuning could have seen him phone up cosworth who make Jun's stuff and give em a load of specs, and we would all now be buying GT-Art pistons not HKS or Jun ones?? The answer is simple, the japs have more money, time, knowledge and experience. So we can all learn from them and get better, but if you do it by going over there and talking with them and setting up a dealership then its called skill, whereas if you do it by stripping down something they built, and apply your knowledge to then improve it its called cheating, or not recognised as a UK car !! PATHETIC !!

Last couple of points.

I still think of gary as a mate, and feel that he has hardly commented on any of this, and as usual his customers are fighting a war that isnt there, and making him look bad because of it. I think he is very good at what he does, and builds some very fast cars, that should do all his talking and his customers should be bound and gagged !!   (maybe with the odd exception matey !!)

I think that Mario is an Aussie twat with an ego to possibly rival digglers, and is another keyboard warrior but no doubt without Andys humour in the flesh.

Oh and didnt garys car do 211, not 223?? Thats still bl00dy fast so doesnt need over-egging !!

Im off to get some kip

I'll ring you tomorrow matey.

J..:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I was staying out of this*

SteveN,
I think you have pushed just that little too far, you are very clever with the movie, you have lowered yourself to a level well below mine, what you have diplicted is false

I have not pre empted any form of contrabution to this thread but you chose to make an example of me and my company GT ART,
I have noticed others in this thread have also done the same,but not to your degree.

I know i am no angel, with a keyboard but am trying hard to mend my ways,I made a promise to a certain person and you have made me break that in 1 day.

As all the resent threads are related every part of posts made on the whole subect regarding the set up of my car are false,

It seems there is now a very deep ireversable rift and it will only get worse, people like you can not make things any better.

You cant harm my buisness with posts like that because people who know just know,
Our sales of number plates has risen to 3 sets per week
work that one out ?

Gary 

GT ART


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Just got in from the pub and couldn't sleep but after reading this thread hey presto having trouble keeping my eyes open.
Some good comments and bad all the way through.
Good one to the big wigs on here running their cars and proving what they can do as they said they would do.....
As the saying goes pratice makes perfect and a bit of competion is the only way we are getting to see these monster motors!!


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*opps*

opps i was just bigging him up 

is that still the fastest, no honestly is it??

d

I am just loyal to the people that help the most and i must admit i don't know many tuners so are not knocking others.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Deja Vu*

Been here before, ain't we?

I had several pages of conciliatory bollox ready to go.

But in the end, realised it's only a BBS.

I'm going for a coffee.

Tonight I'll drive my car. It needs a service, but I can't afford it yet.

Real world, real problems. And not major ones, either.

Who gives a f***.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Take a couple months off and look what happens.

Don’t want to get into the argument but opinion reflects the posts that have been made already, reprimanding all those that have started this farce (doesn't even come close to an argument).

I think we'll never get away from threads like these (even if they may started in innocence) transcending into a diabolical show of pride and ego with no sign of humility to be seen. So instead of these threads polluting the forum there in and lowering standards I suggest we create a new forum and embrace them. Can’t get rid of them, don’t want to close them but put them in a ‘Bitching Forum’ or something appropriately named. Cem what do you think?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

With all the hard work put into ALL these cars, threads like this are inevitable, unfortunately . It is a shame people cant acknowledge the hard work done by all. And I cant help but notice that this all went down hill when Mario "joined" in. Mario I don't understand why you are so hostile to people who buy high power cars when you yourself sell high power prepped engines, is it anger that they didn't buy a stock car and then get there engine tuned by your guys? Would you give them the respect they deserve if they had done? or is it just sour grapes that you didn't think of buying a big bhp GTR from Japan yourself.


----------



## iktome (Oct 12, 2003)

*Dirk the King*

His Royal Highness Dirk Diggler has created a kingdom here on this forum. He holds court, asssisted by his vassal Gary and their fanatical followers waiting to assasinate infidels with their mighty keyboards. God help anyone who doesn't agree with them as they are ready to start Holy War on any tuner that stands in their way


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Welcome to the board iktome

But dude your not helping!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Dirk the King*



iktome said:


> *His Royal Highness Dirk Diggler has created a kingdom here on this forum. He holds court, asssisted by his vassal Gary and their fanatical followers waiting to assasinate infidels with their mighty keyboards. God help anyone who doesn't agree with them as they are ready to start Holy War on any tuner that stands in their way  *


Just what the place needs 

Take your shit covered wooden spoon somewhere else


----------



## iktome (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't want to leave because it's fun 

All I'm doing is opening peoples eyes


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

*lol*



gary said:


> *SteveN,
> I think you have pushed just that little too far, you are very clever with the movie, you have lowered yourself to a level well below mine, what you have diplicted is false*


Jesus gary, cant you tell a blatant joke when you see one!  

Of course thats not true, i think even a little boy would tell im messing! Nobody would think the reason people so wildly stick up for you was because you MAKE them! lol  
People stick up for tuner cause they like em, so of course you obviously doing a fantastic job, jus some people take all this soo serous like religious fanatics or summat!

I wasnt pushing it "too far" i was doing totaly the opposite, everyone was getting soo serious about somthing that soo isnt serious, so i thought id add some humour into it all. Shame you didnt get it, lol.

Its not even that i made you seem bad in the cartoon! The catroon wasnt about you really, was about the way devoted cutomers and the "slightly"  OTT they go off on one somtimes...

Idve done one about Andy instead, but there wasnt any of the cartoon characters with big enough sideburns unfortunatley, lol


----------



## iktome (Oct 12, 2003)

I told you


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*In A Perfect World*

The conversation would go something like this :-
Gary "Wow guys, really enjoyed myself on Sunday"
Abbey & Dirk "Yeah, me too. It was teriffic"
Abbey "You guys gave me a good run for my money!!"
Dirk "Yeah!! I'll get you next time! "
Abbey "Bring it on!!"
Gary "I'll do you BOTH next time!!"
Dirk "But I still have the trophy! "
Abbey & Gary "Don't get TOO attached to it! "
All followed by friendly banter and bigging eachother up. A shaking of hands and everyone goes away smiling and planning their next improvements. And from this, we would ALL benefit.
Ahhhh, if ONLY!!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

you dont think thats really gonna happen do you??

I did get my hopes up on Sunday that this was the end to it all...everyone came and did their bit, we all got our 1/4 mile times...and everything seem settled....

ah well....


----------



## iktome (Oct 12, 2003)

*Perfect world*

Fizzy that's not a perfect world. That's a normal world. Who's this guy Mario, since when has a RWYB been affiliated with the FIA World Drag Championship? Running back to back times within 1% of each other?? What planet is he on?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Comment removed ...... seemed like a good idea at the time!


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*NO!*



> you dont think thats really gonna happen do you??


 Unfortunately not. But it would be nice, wouldn't it? Alas, this thread proves it is NOT possible, but we can dream.......


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

dont worry guys...BigM...dont delete what you say mate, you have a valid point....I guess I was naive...but I was hoping it would be settled...

If I had balls (or a cokc...) I would stay in all night and play..but thats another thread altogether....


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

oooerrr missus  

The original post was meant as a bit of sarchastic humour. I then realised this thread is tragically lacking in humour, good or otherwise and decided to remove it before I upset anybody by trying to have a laugh. Glad you saw it before I deleted it though


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

This whole thread started to turn sour when Glen posted this...



> ANDY,
> Parts of your posts are damn insult to other parties achievements and a total slur on the other tuners in this country.



And, guess what he posted on page 5 to Mario...



> People like you are 5hit stirrers and therefore bring nothing to this.
> 
> I remember last year at TOTB1 when Andy was running and we were very close on the 0-500 metres. He was beating me all day until I done a blinding run in the semis and I only just beat his time. When I showed him my slip he grabbed me round the neck and we had a tussle and a laugh. Thats how it should be. I am saddened by the way the whole competitiveness with a few of the Skyliners has turned sour.
> 
> ........Also those who don't compete should be supportive and surely not antagonisitc as has been happeneing.


Glen, you are two-faced hypocritical trouble maker who seems to take great delight in being arrogant. I didn't see Andy slagging anybody off when he first started this thread. You started the slanging match, then you just sit back and enjoy the flames like some twisted arsonist.

What times did you run at the Pod?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

tigger said:


> *If I had balls (or a cokc...) I would stay in all night and play..but thats another thread altogether.... *


Trust me, men are the same, if we suddenly became a woman (a decent one, not dot cotton or summat) im sure wed spend a good while on our own with jus our hand and probably a mirror for company! lol     

Agree with Big Mark about the humour, hence Gary not liking my cartoon i posted....


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah, but if you were a man in a womans bod...after a night in, would you go out on the pull?????????????????


taken from Andy's post -

We have the most power from a RB26 in the UK and its still in once piece after obliterating all competition on Sunday, regardless of one other cars rogue run, we have the trophy and its a job done, I dont have a tow point on the front of my car as I dont need one.

I feel insulted that Andy post this in an egostical dick ride...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

tigger said:


> *yeah, but if you were a man in a womans bod...after a night in, would you go out on the pull?????????????????
> *


Not for men! Hell no, lol. Time for some Girl-Girl methinks. Not your stereotype "lady who likes lady" tho (ie not Pat Butcher or Miss Mexican Mafia  ) would have to be someone youd fancy being a bloke, so would prob have to get some straight girlfriends all liquered up, lol.   

Wow, how off topic have we got, lol. Prob a good thing tho, lighten the mood :smokin:


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

tigger said:


> *yeah, but if you were a man in a womans bod...after a night in, would you go out on the pull?????????????????
> *


I'd go and pull a teen lesbian!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Gazmo1 said:


> *I'd go and pull a teen lesbian! *


 

Almost every girl i know has had some girl-girl experience at least once, enough drink and 2 fit girls and they all Bi :smokin: :smokin: 

So yus, i know what id do, lol


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *This whole thread started to turn sour when Glen posted this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a joke post or are you really _that_ stupid?

If you can't read between the lines in the original post, and what it implied with regard to other tuners, other people that ran at the Pod, the legitimacy of other peoples cars, etc then you need your eyes tested quite frankly. Here's a tip: Print out the original posts and run your finger along the words slowly. If you want I can highlight some key sentences with a marker pen if you need assistance.

I respect and like Andy (even though I don't know him as well as others) but even I agree there is a lot of contentious material in the first posts. I, fortunately, have neither the time, money nor inclination to involve myself in that sort of "league" in tuning - so it doesn't affect me a great deal.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *
> 
> Almost every girl i know has had some girl-girl experience at least once, enough drink and 2 fit girls and they all Bi :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> So yus, i know what id do, lol  *


I'm clearly living in the wrong town


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Steve,

Do you have phone numbers of these girls?

Me and Durzel might be able to put them to good use!

Gaz.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Who in their right mind would give other blokes decent birds numbers?


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

You're just being greedy!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Gazmo,steveN*

Dad says can he have the girls mums phone numbers if they are any good


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*LOL*

Would Mister TG like them wrapped in latex or leather, or served au naturelle?

Classic.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

Yay, this thread has turned to much more sensible stuff! 

I baggsie ANY left over numbers... lol


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

You guys can keep your numbers I am sticking to me wife, and a few of me mates wives at the same time    bout time this tread pick it self up out of the gutter and jumped into a much better one 

As a great man once said

"Marriage is like a restaurant you get what you want, you see what your mates got and want some of that as well"


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Gazmo,steveN*



Abbey M/S said:


> *Dad says can he have the girls mums phone numbers if they are any good  *


Since when did Tony have standards?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Keep it goin guys! This is turning into quite a read. The birds sound rather naughty    

Gerry


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

steve
nevermind making the cartoons about the tuners
we want the bi-girls cartoon.
so come on get ya finger out....lol

you know you'll get told off again for starting a sex thread  

lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh brother..... 

....not another one, come on guys we are turning into the laughing stock on this forum.

Its takes 2 to tango, there have been no angels on either side of this. The tuners themselves have been gents, so why not follow their examples.

All I have to say - respect to Gary for keeping out of this, I have masses of time for you since Santapod, you obviously are a top tuner.

Respect for Mark/Tony for being so good humoured about the whole thing.

Respect for Rod Bell, and Ian - Hiteq - for not ever getting involved in these stupid threads.

AJ

PS its all just a laugh, and these threads are amusing but, really a little childish also.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

On the subject of bi-girls...

Am I allowed to post...

(Errr, no Darren. Peter).


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Durzel said:


> *On the subject of bi-girls...
> 
> Am I allowed to post *



LMFAO! I don't think you are Sorry enough - you better keep apologizing!     

Cya O!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Durzel said:


> *On the subject of bi-girls...
> 
> Am I allowed to post...
> 
> (Errr, no Darren. Peter). *


Sorry


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

that lasted a hell of a lot longer then I thought it would, wonder how long hipogtr will last


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No worries Durzel, I'd rather be looking at them than some of the verbal diarrhoea in this thread...  

I still keep thinking about Keith's post earlier, "If I meet you again Mario I will not be shaking your hand, I will break your fcuking nose end of story." Pure class.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

On the subject of girls, and taking it even MORE off topic, lol...

Heres one i did for the ford sites after the invasion of the attention seekers from crooooz sites...  

http://mm.dfilm.com/mm2s/mm_route.php?id=1329939


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Dirk - Your car may be powerful.....and well done to you......but your still a prick as your post proves......get ya head out yer **** mate


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*SteveN*

'Girl on Girl'. You have my undivided attention now mate       .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *This whole thread started to turn sour when Glen posted this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watcha John.

It doesn't take a brain surgeon to see where you are coming from and a lot of your posts reflect this. 

No one is following my post as 99% of the people here are individuals and make their own minds up. I think this is quite apparent.

I had an opinion and I voiced it,simple. If you choose to see my post in the manner you have mentioned then I can only assume you read it how YOU would think/post it. 

Nice try John with the 5hit stirring but unfortunately it is very transparent and people have had enough of it especially from your circle. 

I'm not going to answer whatever twisted reply you may come up with and if you have an issue with me personally then pm me and keep it off here  .

Glen


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Durzel said:


> *On the subject of bi-girls...
> 
> Am I allowed to post...
> 
> (Errr, no Darren. Peter). *


Can we still PM ? LOL

My apologies too.

Gaz.


----------

